# 2000 O2 sensor



## karpieldisco (May 11, 2004)

Hey I am new to the Nissan forum but belong to a few other forums for my car and my wifes car. I need your help- my buddy at work has a 2000 maxima that has the 02 sendors going bad.. How hard are they to replace and where are they located.. I have done lots of work on cars and don't think it will be a prboblem for me but I would like your help. 

If anyone has the locations of the sensors I would appreciate it- and will the ecu reset it self on a nissan if you disconnect the negative terminal? Do we have to reset the ecu or will it recognize the new sensors. 

Any help would be appreciative.. Thanks again.. 

karpieldisco
Baltimore, MD

(I did a search and didn't find any additional info).


----------

